# wget et OS X.1



## simon (1 Novembre 2001)

Après avoir pris des informations à gauche à droite j'ai découvert qu'Apple avait enlever la commande wget (à cause d'un problème avec la licence GNU apparement) qui permet de faire du téléchargement sur la ligne de commande, pour les néophites il suffit de taper (Netscape 6.2 n'est qu'un exemple):

wget ftp://ftp.netscape.com/pub/netscape6/english/6.2/mac/macosx/sea/Netscape6-macosX.smi.bin 

pour commencer le téléchargement de Netscape 6.2.

Donc je vous ai retrouver les sources de cette commande, j'ai tout compiler et je vous met à disposition la chose:ici

Il y a avec une tout chptit fichier texte (en .rtf) pour vous expliquez comment installer la chose (no panik c'est po compliquer)...


----------



## Einbert (1 Novembre 2001)

Il n'y a pas la commande _curl_ qui devait remplacer _wget_...En gros ça vient au même, non? Entre nous, ben je préfère le nom wget que curl !
Comme tu m'as l'aire bien maîtriser compilation et autre, ben j'aurais quelques petites quesitons à te poser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (si d'autres veulent répondre, qu'ils ne se privent pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):
Bon, cette année, nous allons toucher à environ 10 langages différents, pour ne citer que C,Java,Perl,mySQL,Python ou Tcl,Delphi,Fortran,Modula,Lisp,Prolog...J'en ai peut-être oublié, mais là n'est pas l'importantce (juste pour vous rassurer, on ne va pas voir tous les langages à fond, si ce n'est C,Delphi et Java ou mySQL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Comme j'aimerais travailler uniquement sur OS X, ben j'aimerais savoir s'il y a possibilité d'importer tout plein de joli compilateur et interpréteur qui existe déjà dans le monde GNU (je pense à gnupascal ou g77 ou autre) ou s'il existe déjà des compilateurs tout prêt à utiliser sous OS X (bien sûr je sais que c'est ok pour C,Java et mySQL,Python ou Tcl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !
En ce moment je cherche désespérément un compilateur pour Delphi (vu que ça existe sous Linux et certainement une version GNU)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Qqun saurait résoudre mon problème, car j'en ai besoin pour mon projet de premier semestre !! Je cherche également à installer un compilateur pascal. Comment faire alors à partir de ce qu'on peut trouver sur gnupascal ??

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## touba (1 Novembre 2001)

euh simon, j'ai bien compris les instructions mais où est-ce qu'on me le fichier wget ?
désolé si la question est idiote, t'as qu'a répondre par une réponse idiote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci et à plus,


----------



## touba (1 Novembre 2001)

parce que moi ça me dit ça :

*Welcome to Darwin!
[localhost:~] nicolas% cd Desktop/
[localhost:~/Desktop] nicolas% cd wget_Folder/
[localhost:~/Desktop/wget_Folder] nicolas% sudo mv wget/usr/bin
usage: mv [-fi] source target
       mv [-fi] source ... directory
[localhost:~/Desktop/wget_Folder] nicolas% 
*

bah koi ???


----------



## simon (1 Novembre 2001)

Touba ne m'est pas l'espace entre wget et /usr/bin/

sudo mv wget /usr/bin/

En fait le fichier wget il faut le mettre dans le dossier /usr/bin/.

Pour Einbert faut pas croire mais je ne maitrise pas totalement la compilation sous OS X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu ne peux pas recompiler tout ce qui vient d'UNIX ou de Linux et que cela tourne sans aucun problème sous OS X. Le meilleur exemple c'est quand meme cette commande wget qui m'a posé quelques problèmes...

Donc pour le reste je t'avouerai que j'y connais pas grand chose en Delphi mais ce que je te conseil c'est d'aller regarder à gauche à droite:

GNU.org liste des sites FTP

et darwinfo.org

Pour le reste malheureusement je ne pense pas pouvoir t'être utile


----------



## touba (1 Novembre 2001)

et ben j'ai pas mis d'espace entre wget et /usr/bin moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis je trouve pas où c'est /usr/bin
est-ce qu'un move "fichier"/usr/bin serait bon pour déplacer le fichier wget ?
à plus,


----------



## Einbert (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Touba ne m'est pas l'espace entre wget et /usr/bin/
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Il y a une petite différence entre le verbe mettre et ce que tu as écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Ceci juste entre parenthèses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci bien pour ta réponse Simon...En fait, ce que je me demandais, ben en fait tu dois trouver le code source (bien souvent en C) pour PowerPC pour que tu puisses le compiler et surtout le faire fonctionner, non ??

Pour répondre à Touba :
Quand tu utilises le commande mv, ben tu fais justement un move comme tu dis (regarde man mv pour plus d'info).Ensuite il faut un espace entre wget et /usr/bin, car tu te trouves donc dans le dossier où il y a la commande wget et tu veux la déplacer dans le dossier /usr/bin ! Tu ne trouves pas /usr/bin, ben tape _cd /usr/bin_ et regarde ce que tu trouves dans le dossier...Oh miracle, il y a toutes les commandes (ou presque) que tu utilises souvent, tel sudo, su, etc. Si tu as fait le mv wget /usr/bin correctement, ben tu devrais aussi trouver wget qui se trouve maintenant dans ce dossier...Petite explication de ce dossier...Quand je fais ceci
*[localhost:~] einbert% echo $path
/Users/einbert/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin /Users/einbert/bin /usr/local/bin /usr/bin /bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/sbin /sbin /sw/bin /sw/sbin /usr/X11R6/bin*, ceci me donne le path par défaut; ceci veut en fait dire que lorsque tu tapes une commande, tel ls par exemple, ben il va d'abord regarder s'il le trouve dans le dossier /Users/einbert/bin, puis s'il n'y s'y trouve pas, il passe dans le prochain dossier; quand il a trouvé ben, il l'exécute et ne continue pas à chercher dans la suite des dossiers bien sûr !
Donc en fin de compte, tu fais la manip avec le mv, puis je te conseille de quitter le terminal, puis de le relancer et aller regarder si wget se trouve bien dans le dossier /usr/bin ...Voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## touba (1 Novembre 2001)

ok ça marche !
merci bien einbert... donc il fallait bien mettre un espace entre wget et /usr/bin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est cool je comprends de plus en plus comment ça marche terminal... yep !
wala...


----------



## simon (2 Novembre 2001)

Je te l'ai donné juste en dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en fait tu trouve ces fichiers dans tout les sites mirror de GNU dans le dossier wget, et pis tu en as plein d'autres mais je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne tous sous OS X à noter aussi c'est que si tu veux les recompiler les sources de wget tu risques d'avoir une petite erreur quand tu fais le make parce qu'il faut modifier un truc dans un fichier...

assert (ch == '\'' &#0124;&#0124; ch == '"');

ds le fichier html-parse.c, ligne 435, tu le modifie en:

assert (ch == '\'' &#0124;&#0124; ch == '\"');

voilà


----------



## Einbert (2 Novembre 2001)

Encore une petite question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as bien d/l la source de wget 1.7 , puis tu as fait la chose suivante je pense :

1)./configure
2)make (là tu as dû recevoir une erreur qui t'auras forcé à corriger ce truc dont tu me parlais dans le fichier parse.c je crois...
3)make
4)sudo make install

C'est tout, non ??
J'ai essayé d'installer gpc (gnu pascal), mais il faut apparemment avoir installer gcc...Donc je suis aller voir sur le site de gcc et j'ai pu trouver que cela ne fonctionnerait sur OS X qu'à partir de la 3.1 (tiens, je me demande comment ils peuvent savoir cela   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et cela devrait se faire d'ici la fin de l'année...Pour le moment ils en sont à la 3.0.2 qui est sorti il y a 6 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... On peut toujours espérer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GCC permettra d'entrer de compiler du c,c++,ada et fortran je crois, ainsi qu'un autre langage dont j'ai jamais entendu parler.
bon, ben je vais essayer d'installer Kawa (prog qui compile un fichier source Scheme et en fait un pseudo-code java)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je vais néanmoins poster un petit poste sur linux, unix,... et développeur, pour voir s'il n'y a pas qqun qui aurait réussit à installer un comp pascal sur OS X ?? Concernant Delphi, ben JBuilder5 de Borland doit bientôt être porté sur OS x, ce qui devrait donc résoudre mon problème de Delphi (du moins jecrois)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

++


----------



## Einbert (2 Novembre 2001)

Dis-moi Simon, tu pourrais juste me donner l'adresse où tu as trouver les fichiers sources pour wget ??
Merci


----------



## simon (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Encore une petite question   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as bien d/l la source de wget 1.7 , puis tu as fait la chose suivante je pense :

1)./configure
2)make (là tu as dû recevoir une erreur qui t'auras forcé à corriger ce truc dont tu me parlais dans le fichier parse.c je crois...
3)make
4)sudo make install

C'est tout, non ??

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 Voui mais je suis même pas sur que j'ai fait l'install parce que j'ai récupéré directement le fichier wget dans le dossier src après la commande make  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est comme tu veux...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
ben JBuilder5 de Borland doit bientôt être porté sur OS x, ce qui devrait donc résoudre mon problème de Delphi (du moins jecrois)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

JBuilder est sorti en version démo, je dois d'ailleurs écrire un labo dessus pour MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va voir sur le site de Borland tu peux télécharger cette version mais elle fait quand même plus de 120 Mo et il faut te faire membre de Borland je sais plus trop quoi, bon de toute façon c'es gratuit donc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le gcc je savais qu'il y a pas mal d'incompatibilité avec OS X je n'ai jamais tellement compris pourquoi m'enfin bon...si c'est bon à partir de la 3.1 tant mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cela débloquera sûrement beaucoup de portage d'applications du monde UNIX sur nos Mac préférés...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2001)

petite astuce qui fait gagner du temps:
vous pouvez reccuperer le wget qui se trouve sur une ancienne version d'OSX
Pour ce qui est des compilateurs, je cherche a faire de la cross compil, vers sparc... mais c'est pas trop le lieu pour parler de ca, non?
-&gt;Unix Open sources, etc...

Bravo Einbert, tu progresses vite ;-)


----------



## Einbert (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

JBuilder est sorti en version démo, je dois d'ailleurs écrire un labo dessus pour MacG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va voir sur le site de Borland tu peux télécharger cette version mais elle fait quand même plus de 120 Mo et il faut te faire membre de Borland je sais plus trop quoi, bon de toute façon c'es gratuit donc.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Petite question à ce sujet...ça tombe bien que tu doives te dépatouiller avec JBuilder...Est-ce que c'est uniquement pour Java ?? J'avais entendu comme quoi ça pouvait aussi compiler du Delphi, non ? Dans ce cas ça arrangerait bien mon problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
...si c'est bon à partir de la 3.1 tant mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cela débloquera sûrement beaucoup de portage d'applications du monde UNIX sur nos Mac préférés...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben j'espère bien...cela résoudra d'ailleurs mon problème (et oui encore un autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), qui concerne le portage de gpc sur X, car gnu pascal a besoin de gcc pour tourner (si j'ai bien compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

++


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Novembre 2001)

Je rappelle à tout-le-monde (y compris aux modérateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que nous avons sur MacG une belle section Unix qui ne demande qu'à grandir. Et qui sert précisément à parler d'Unix.
Donc on se retrouve là-bas


----------



## Einbert (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par William:
*petite astuce qui fait gagner du temps:
vous pouvez reccuperer le wget qui se trouve sur une ancienne version d'OSX
Pour ce qui est des compilateurs, je cherche a faire de la cross compil, vers sparc... mais c'est pas trop le lieu pour parler de ca, non?
-&gt;Unix Open sources, etc...

Bravo Einbert, tu progresses vite ;-)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heureusement que je progresse vite, car j'en ai besoin pour mes études  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Pendant qu'on y est, qqun pourrait-il m'expliquer la différence entre cross compiler et euh l'autre c'est je crois a static compiler (enfin je pense que vous savez de quel autre nom je parle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ??

Alors Gwen, on fait de la pub pour les autres sections  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

Euh, la cross compilation, c'est une compilation qui prooduit un executable pour une autre plateforme.
Ex: PowerPC-&gt;x86, etc...


----------

